# For those of you in relationships - Where did you meet?



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Like many here, I have extreme difficulty meeting people. I actually haven't made a friend this millennium! 

I remember my college years (98-02) I would start every semester telling myself I'd finally get a girlfriend, but it never happened. 

I've given up. 

How can you have SA, meet someone, spark an interest in yourself, and actually keep that person in your life??? 

I am dumbfounded. Really.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I met mine on myspace. I know, internet, lame, hahaha.

We talked on there for a couple of weeks, then went out a few times, then started dating. We still use myspace to message a lot. And IM and the phone. Then we usually see each other once during the week and then over the weekends.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Yup, internet.. seems to be the only way.. I scare guys off in real life.. :cig


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

Met my first date in high school, went out once.

Met my first serious bf in college, dated for three years.

Met my ex at work, together six years.

Went out with some army guys while I was military, nothing serious

Been mostly alone for about five years now
This year went out with a doctor that I met on the internet..I didn't know he was a doc and works at the va..so that got weird.."oh, by the way, if you happen to look at my medical records which you have full access to, you'll see that I'm visiting mental health every three months. Let me explain..." yeah, right...

Went out with another guy from the internet...see the post "We were not a couple, I thought you understood" yeah, ouch.

Got an email buddy who doesn't want to meet and he's cool.

Got another one that does want to meet and he's even cooler, going out saturday I think.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This site!! It's pretty great since we both have sa so are supportive when the other wigs over something. Well she's just great in general


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

met on SAS


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

also this site. hi mserychic  hehe

I think yr great too


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Haha, internet for me too.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Lucky sods. Internet has done nothing for me so far... :fall


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't even know how people meet on the internet. I've tried talking to girls online, but I never seem interesting enough. It baffles me how other people do it.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> the relationship started when the girl in question jumped all over me and/or started stalking me.


Ah, if only.... Most of the time its like pulling teeth to get them to have a convo.


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

I've met one person from the internet. I've promised myself that I would never put myself in such a compromising position again.

VERY sketch...

But hey - if it works out, then that's fabulous!

I am as dumbfounded as you, Mazikeen.


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

I met my husband in school, I was in 6th grade, he was in 8th.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Kara said:


> I met my husband in school, I was in 6th grade, he was in 8th.


You've started dating then and have been together ever since ?!

If so very cool :banana


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Mazikeen said:


> Like many here, I have extreme difficulty meeting people. I actually haven't made a friend this millennium!
> 
> I remember my college years (98-02) I would start every semester telling myself I'd finally get a girlfriend, but it never happened.
> 
> ...


I thought the same when i was in HS and college but i never met someone.

The only place where there's a possibility that i will meet someone is a night club. But i don't know anyone that has met their GF that way so it's better to start adjusting to a lonely life than hoping something will happen.
.


----------



## sunnyE206 (May 17, 2006)

I met mine 6 years ago in an aol chat room. I think we might elope this weekend. Congrats to me! Yaahh!


----------



## SupportiveGF (Apr 25, 2006)

I met BF while gaming. He and I play World of Warcraft and my group of friends joined his group of friends in a guild merger....we became friends and got to know each other over the next year and when I left my husband he was very supportive and there for me while i went through all that and even stuck by as my best friend while I went through a rebound relationship....i didn't know he had a crush on my the whole time. 

We have been together for 7 months, and are moving in together this weekend <3


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

workman said:


> I met mine on myspace. I know, internet, lame, hahaha.


LOL I met mine (Mike) on myspace too. His friend Brian added me as a friend and after a while, Mike decided to send me a message. I didn't answer him for an entire month, lol, but after I finally did, it wasn't long before we decided to meet in person. Our first date was so much fun, it lasted for 5 days.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

The internet for me too. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/viewtopic.php?p=427922&highlight=#427922
Although we did not meet on this site, I will say that if I had not found this site and the online friends I made here I would probably still be unattached and lonely.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

You all blow me away. If there was one thing that I feel it's impossible for me to succeed in it's a relationship. I feel I have a better chance of getting struck by lightning. It's like you've all done the impossible.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

scairy said:


> You all blow me away. If there was one thing that I feel it's impossible for me to succeed in it's a relationship. I feel I have a better chance of getting struck by lightning. It's like you've all done the impossible.


Yeah, hearing all these stories is very depressing...


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm to scared to meet someone from the internet. :afr


----------



## yellow53 (May 10, 2006)

--


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> I don't even know how people meet on the internet.


Me either. How does one make internet friends? I don't get it...


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

It really is luck. You meet so many creeps, but if you're lucky you'll find someone you just click with.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> > I don't even know how people meet on the internet.
> 
> 
> Me either. How does one make internet friends? I don't get it...


A few years ago, I had some people randomly IM me (they got my name from the AIM site or something...I'm still unclear on that) and we still talk over four years later. I've also made good friends through message boards (not this one...yet. I'm open for it, though! ) and websites.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I met my husband at work. We didnt really click at first but certain events happened at work that brought us closer together. He is very shy himself and that is good, as we are very much alike in that respect. I dated a guy before I met my husband that ACTUALLY BROKE UP WITH ME because I didnt have friends and he thought that was "weird", which i guess it is but that experience was SO PAINFUL....he just didnt understand me. My husband very much understands me and I know that I am lucky. We no longer work at the same place BTW. But meeting him has changed my life and I am a better person for it.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Online. Can't mention the site, because most would find it "weird..."

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I find it soo much easier to meet guys online then in real life, it takes a little longer, first you AIM for a bit, get to know him.her, then move to the phone, and then meet in person when youre ready. Its important to let the person know how you feel about personal space from the beggining, that was a tough part for me, a lot of guys are really touchy feely, even on the first date they expect a kiss. :stu


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

we met at church. his parents were already members, then one day they brought along their son, Brian, for the church game night. But we were both shy and didnt really talk much at church functions, but grew our friendship online first. After several months of chatting online we decided to bite the bullet and start hanging out in person. The rest is history.


----------



## elfkin (May 9, 2006)

The only boy friend I have had I meet in the SCA an medieval interest group, but he did not care for me anyway, and the only other person i know of with anxiety met his wife at school, but he dosnt appear to have social problems.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Equisgurl said:


> a lot of guys are really touchy feely, even on the first date they expect a kiss. :stu


What's with guys expecting so much?

I'd be happy is I found a gal who enjoyed my company enough to continue to date me, and maybe even call me a boyfriend.

If she never wanted physical contact, so be it. I wouldn't be alone. :banana


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww I think it's great that people have met and developed relationships through this site!  

My husband and I met when we worked together. :squeeze 

~Tania


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Mazikeen said:


> Equisgurl said:
> 
> 
> > a lot of guys are really touchy feely, even on the first date they expect a kiss. :stu
> ...


That makes you an exception to the rule!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Ditto. It creeps me out especially if I told him that I dont want to just dive in head first into a relationship, I like to take my time with these things.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I met my boyfriend here. Very unexpected. I got lucky I guess.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Craigslist


----------



## DJ_Switch (Jun 4, 2006)

I met the girl I am going to marry over the internet. She is starting to go through her divorce just now so that we can be together. She lives in the US and I'm in Scotland and none of us expected this or were looking for it. She came out to Scotland a few months ago and now I will eventually move to the US to be with her. A lot of people doubt whether real relationships can be formed over the net but they can. It can be easier to share all your thoughts and be honest about everything through a mail to begin with than it can in a strange social situation where having this condition can make us fail to represent who we really are beneath the anxiety which stifles us.


----------



## Jaygr (Nov 8, 2003)

I met my girlfriend here. She went to college only about 15 minutes from my college. We were friends first for about a year, then it became more. On June 20th we will have been dating for 3 years


----------



## SandandLight (Nov 12, 2003)

met my boyfriend here in nov. of 2003, hehe it was funny that we both lied about our ages when we started talking. I said I was 25 and he said he was 27, but in reality I was 22 and he was 21 hehehe.


----------



## Desdemona (Mar 26, 2006)

scairy said:


> You all blow me away. If there was one thing that I feel it's impossible for me to succeed in it's a relationship. I feel I have a better chance of getting struck by lightning. It's like you've all done the impossible.


Ditto


----------



## Desdemona (Mar 26, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Online. Can't mention the site, because most would find it "weird..."
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


Please do. The rest of us might benefit from it. :cig


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Through mutual friends...we were friends first for awhile before we got together._


----------



## CowardlyLion (Apr 12, 2006)

Penny68 said:


> Mazikeen said:
> 
> 
> > Equisgurl said:
> ...


Well I feel the same as Mazikeen, so perhaps that attitude among men isn't as unusual as it seems.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

CowardlyLion said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > Mazikeen said:
> ...


I used to feel that way very strongly, but trust me... once in starts, you guys will want more and more physical contact from her until you've got everything. You can't call it a relationship and you won't be totally happy with her w/o physical contact.

I met my girlfriend in our dorm's laundry room. We met again in one of the elevators, and that's where it really started. :love


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

yup, thats true, you can go on without touching for so long, then it gets boring, were social creatures by nature, cant help it.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Kara said:


> I met my husband in school, I was in 6th grade, he was in 8th.


That is so SWEET! You sometimes hear about high school sweethearts, but not very often do you hear of grade-school sweeties still together. I wondered in 6th grade if I would ultimately end up with my boyfriend-at-the-time. After all, we were born on the same date/time AND at the same hospital (just down the hall!). It seemed meant to be. Despite this, he was my first boyfriend but not my last.

Fortunately! Because I have the best husband in the world, whom I didn't meet until I was 18. We met in college dorms where we lived.


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

I just met someone online recently. Normally, I don't get my hopes up b/c (1) I've heard the online dating horror stories; (2) most of the candidates are either very bitter or totally unsuitable for me (or even both); (3) I've responded to people in the past who would get in touch with me but then didn't want anything to do with me; and (4) well, there's that whole SA thingy. :b 

This woman has proved to be a very pleasant surprise, however; and I feel very fortunate to have met her. She has borderline personality disorder, so she can pretty much relate to what I experience with my chemical imbalance. She's been hurt a lot in the past, but she doesn't wear bitterness on her sleeve like many who have been similarly hurt. In fact, she has a deliciously twisted sense of humor; so we're practically twins separated at birth in that regard. :lol

I've talked with her online for only a few weeks, but yesterday she invited me to lunch; it was her mother's treat. After lunch, her mom left us; and we went to a couple of stores in the mall. She planned the whole thing very spontaneously; and even though I don't normally handle surprises well, my eagerness to meet her face to face for the first time won out, thankfully. She is wonderful in person, and she feels the same way about me--I was so thrilled. We're planning to attend an outdoor jazz concert tomorrow night. I guess that this will more or less be our first real date, and I can't wait. 

Since my divorce four and a half years ago, I haven't dated. The thought of proactively meeting people is terrifying for me, so I'm truly fortunate that this gift has come my way. This is a huge deal for me because I've worked so hard to better myself as a person since my divorce, and now these changes are being put to the test. So far, so good--I'm very, very fortunate.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

The only date I went on recently was a blind date. I just hate those. It didn't work out. People here are too clanish and having sa doesn't make matters any better. I just pretty much have given up. I just have to accept that I probably will be on my own the rest of my life.


----------



## Fairy (Aug 6, 2005)

summer camp 6 years ago...but i was 13 or 14 then and he was 19 and now i'm 19 so we started dating this year lol. and this summer camp thing was before i developed social anxiety.


----------



## Pirate (May 28, 2006)

Internet here too. Replied to a classified ad someone had placed. 
Here I am now 7 years later... married with three kids...from the girl I hooked up with on a classified site.


----------

